# shimano cumara



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone have one or held one? Im getting an itch.  

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRDCSHIMANO-SCMCR.html

Im looking at the 6'8 MH for throwing weighted plastics. Also pairing it up with a D.R. Super Tuned Daiwa Fuego.


----------



## Zman (Sep 6, 2007)

I got one about a week ago. I rarely stray from Airrus rods (and now possibly e21 Rods), but something about the look and review on this rod, I had to try it.

It's pretty darn special compared to what I'm used to. I got a similar model, 6'8" MH but XF blank. I'm completely impressed with the weight and balance compared to the power and action. On top of that, the handle and reel seat are very "state-of-the-art" and rival anything I've used. Airrus / Ken Whiting always led the pack in my opinion with the handle materials and proprietary reel seats, but the Cumara is right up there now.

It's a minimalistic approach for the best hands-on blank feel, combined with, to me, a great blank. I am not really sure where it lies as far as sensitivity. I've already caught several fish with it, mostly small two pounders or less, and that 3.5 I entered in the tournament. I think it's sensitive, but I need more time with it before I can compare it to my GLX.

If it didn't have an incredible warranty as well, I probably would have had a tough time buying one. Oh and that hook keeper - pretty cool, takes some time to get used to, but it's just a hook keeper, nothing that would make or break another purchase for me.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

What are you using it for and what kind of reel?

I am torn between the MH and the MH xfast 6'8.


----------



## Zman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> What are you using it for and what kind of reel?
> 
> I am torn between the MH and the MH xfast 6'8.


I was using it for big 10"-12" t-rigged worms and t-rigged paddle tails, then for wacky rigged Senkos. Felt more comfortable with senkos, but that was because of the line. I have it paired with a Metanium MG7 Lefty, 12# Yo-Zuri Soft. The line had too much stretch for these applications, but it was all I had left when I got the reel and I had to pair it with the Cumara!

I think the extra fast blank may have saved me on some weak hooksets caused by line stretch. I've only lost 1 fish, a dink. I will eventually change to a heavier line, possibly braid, and stick to t-rigged worms and Senkos. The MG7 makes it an insane combo, so light and still pretty well balanced. 

I was kind of torn myself between this and the regular MH. Now I'm thinking I might get a 7'2 Cumara for the big plastic T-rigs and keep the 6'8" for weightless rigs and lighter t-rigs.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2007)

I never ealized that the Cumara line of rods is designed for bottom applications like plastic baits and not cranks and bladed baits. This according to there pdf.

Here is the link to there product PDF's.


https://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/customer_service/Catalogs.html


----------



## Zman (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, and I think they'll be great to these applications. I couldn't imagine a rod with this action being used for cranks. Maybe the mediums? I wouldn't get one unless you have a need for a t-rig or c-rig rod. And senkos.

I have a GLX senko rod, but it's a bit slow/soft for me, I like this Cumara's action better.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats exactly what I want it for! Senkos and T-rigs.

Woo Hoo!

Dear Santa..............


----------



## Zman (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Definitely worth a try. I could see owning a few, but first I gotta try something a bit more *COLORFUL!*


----------

